# Best food to feed other then raw?



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been feeding Prey Model Raw for the last 3 years or so. For personal reasons, I need to feed something other then raw for a bit.

So, with that being said.

What is the BEST food to feed that is as close to raw as possible?

Honest Kitchen? Sojo? Any recommendations? 

Thanks guys!
Adrian


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

home cooking?


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Preferably store bought.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I would think Freeze Dried or Frozen foods like Stella & Chewy's, Primal, Orijen, Nature's Variety. The high protein Honest Kitchens and Grandma Lucys. I have only personally fed the Orijen Freeze Dried, Nature's variety frozen and Honest kitchen. I prefer freeze dried or dehydrated because I always forget to thaw the food!


----------



## Bill Rogan (Jul 25, 2013)

Ya I am agreed with Domika. Actually you need to feed your dog a proper balanced food.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Good-quality proprietary food is the easiest to feed. It contains all the necessary nutrients in the correct proportions, including vitamins and minerals, which could be lacking from a home-made diet of fresh or cooked meat and table scraps.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hands down I'd be feeding Ziwi Peak if I could not feed raw anymore


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Hands down I'd be feeding Ziwi Peak if I could not feed raw anymore


Ahh! I totally forgot about Ziwi Peak and I even have some at home right now! I top kibble with that also or mix it in. Great choice but soo expensive if you have a larger dog.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I like Honest Kitchen and Grandma Lucy's. Ziwi peak is REALLY appealing but I can't bring myself to pay what they want for it.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Jan Fred said:


> Good-quality proprietary food is the easiest to feed. It contains all the necessary nutrients in the correct proportions, including vitamins and minerals, which could be lacking from a home-made diet of fresh or cooked meat and table scraps.


it's only lacking if you dont supplement appropriately.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I LOVE the honest kitchen, but I would ask for samples or order the small boxes (like 4 oz on their website) to try them out first because it is WAY too expensive to buy when your dogs won't eat it. Another issue I have had is my dogs going gaga over the samples but when I buy a box of the sample they went gaga over,  they won't eat it. (And then I get an earful from my husband on how much money I just spent on the dog food they won't eat) I love this stuff but they don't seem to keep interested. I'm thinking of trying preference next time and adding my own meat to it. I do love the Honest Kitchen more than any other dog food out there.

I haven't tried Grandma Lucy's but I'm interested in seeing if my boys like it, I like the company.

My dogs like addiction but I'm not crazy about it, I think it's more expensive than the others and in my humble opinion, not quite as good. It's very strange and grainy in texture, not quite what I expected to see.

I am not impressed with sojos, I don't think it's bad, I just don't think it's as good as some of the other options and it looks like vomit when rehydrated-moreso than the other options.

I think NRG is too expensive.

Those are the only ones that really come to mind for me as far as mixes you add water too to re hydrate.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I should add, a couple of the drawbacks about the Honest Kitchen are: My chihuahua wants to eat her own poop when I feed exclusively THK. I don't know why. Second, EVERYONE poops like 4 times a day and huge amounts. THK says it's from all the 'fiber' but still, who wants to be scooping that much. 

I use it as a topper.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's lots of good food on the market. shop around and find
a brand that works for your dog. you can always add fresh
meat, fish, chicken, fruit, oils, organic yogurt, etc.


----------

